#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  Direct admission in UPTU colleges in BTECH/BE in 2012

## vijaythakur

*Hi

I am an experienced and an expert counselor for engineering direct admissions in uptu (gbtu & mtu).

Please contact me if you need "Direct admission in management quota or through Donation" in B.TECH. (2012-2016) in UPTU affiliated colleges.

Contact me now, limited seats left...

+91-9716005045 (Alisha Khanna)


**
*






  Similar Threads: Direct admission in Nagpur University colleges in BTECH/BE in 2012 Direct admission in UKTU colleges in BTECH/BE in 2012 Direct admission in JNTU colleges in BTECH/BE in 2012 Direct admission in HU colleges in BTECH/BE in 2012 Direct admission in PTU colleges in BTECH/BE in 2012

----------


## ayush>singh

do u still arrange for direct admissions in uptu colleges??? btech 2013 onwards??

----------

